# infection or skin disease? (please check attached picture)



## Dart frog lover (Nov 8, 2020)

My oophaga bulls eye has something white skin around mouth. (please check attached picture)
The frog has the same condition for 3 weeks, it does not looks it gets better.
Does anyone know if it's infection or skin diseases?
If it's disease, could I know how to treat it?
I appreciate any suggestion or idea.
Best regards,


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

That is a large bacterial infection!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I think getting that frog to a qualified vet as soon as possible would be the most responsible course of action.


----------



## Dart frog lover (Nov 8, 2020)

Tijl said:


> That is a large bacterial infection!


Infection!!! thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Dart frog lover (Nov 8, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I think getting that frog to a qualified vet as soon as possible would be the most responsible course of action.


I appreciate your suggestion. I will take her to vet doctor as soon as possible. Thank you so much again.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Best of luck! keep us up to date.


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

If it will take days to get it to a vet, you can use neosporin WITHOUT pain reliever to begin fighting the infection.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Is this a recent Tesoros import?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

How does an Infected wound of an injured animals has annything to do with the disinfection of an aquarium or vivarium? Or how does this prevent that?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Tijl said:


> How does an Infected wound of an injured animals has annything to do with the disinfection of an aquarium or vivarium? Or how does this prevent that?





Tijl said:


> How does an Infected wound of an injured animals has annything to do with the disinfection of an aquarium or vivarium? Or how does this prevent that?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Broad spectrum antibiotic ointments in ophthalmic versions are more compatible with frog skin than over the counter standard both in vehicle and dosage delivery. Over the counter neosporin is hydrophobic and can interfere with normal healing of corneum and cause scarring.

I renew a prescription of ophthalmic Neosporin 3.5g every year because its so good to have on hand for emergencies. A transparent connection and communication with ones dr or vet can usually accomplish.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Seems like he scratched his/her nose and it got a bit infected. The way it looks suggests to me a piece of skin got torn off. Like others said, vet and maybe some first aid. Silversufladiazine is also a great ointment for these type of wounds.


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

Dart frog lover said:


> My oophaga bulls eye has something white skin around mouth. (please check attached picture)
> The frog has the same condition for 3 weeks, it does not looks it gets better.
> Does anyone know if it's infection or skin diseases?
> If it's disease, could I know how to treat it?
> ...


Could be fungal if the case try a little clotrimazole or miconazole cream 3 times daily


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

In a laptop zoom it doesnt look 'angry' ie there isnt noticible inflamation or seeping.

Abraded/torn amphibian skin will always appear startling and different than the dark granulated character of wound healing in birds and mammals unless its down deep into the fascia.
Its tempting to always want to Treat. A little gold guide is to apply antisepsis to fresh wounds to prevent infection, but avoid complicating healing areas that have already started to generate new cell layer.
Sometimes they heal faster that way if they eat well and dont re injure.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It is often recommended to keep a portion of the environment dryer than usual when frogs have skin injury. 
It seems counterintuitive, as when a guy has problems keepers are often compelled to lavish resources.

It is true though and they will often instinctively participate in seeking compatible conditions that promote their healing.

Good luck i hope it resolves, such gorgeous frogs.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

@Dart frog lover, how did the vet visit go? Update us, so we know what to recommend next time.


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Silver sulfadiazine is also a great go-to treatment medication for skin infection. 
How is the frog now?


----------

